# Ibook G3 ne démarre plus !!! :(



## tib_rastafari (28 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous !

Voila j'ai devant moi un ibook G3 12" qui ne veut plus démarrer du tout..écran noir.
J'ai essayé un reset de PRAM mai j'ai juste eu droit à un petit BIIIIP et le témoin de veille qui a clignoté...
Je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un a déjà eu le même problème ou sait comment le régler... 

merci

tib


----------



## picaboy (28 Mai 2005)

J'ai eu le même souci. Va donc voir à la discussion "Mon iBook ne démarre plus". 
Je l'ai emmené chez un réparateur, qui a réinitialisé la carte mère (15 euros). 
J'ai un ami à qui ça arrive régulièrement (iBook G3 aussi). Il doit laisser son iBook de côté, sans essayer de le démarrer, pendant 1 à 8 jours (!), et ça redémarre. Il pense que ça peut venir d'un condensateur qui fonctionne mal, plus précisément qui se décharge mal, et la machine refuserait de démarrer tant qu'il n'est pas vide. C'est une hypothèse.


----------



## tib_rastafari (28 Mai 2005)

salut, en fait je l'ai démonté cette apres midi et il remarche, mais en fait si on veut je n'ai rien réparé physiquement, peut être un faux contact ...qu'est-ce que tu veux dire par réinitialiser la carte mère?? aurais-je fait ça ???

merci

tib


----------



## picaboy (30 Mai 2005)

Je ne sais justement pas ce que ça veut dire. Si quelqu'un a une idée?

picaboy


----------



## palaflo (30 Mai 2005)

Bonjour, il faut de temps en temps vider la batterie complètement jusqu'à la mise en veille.
Rénitialiser la carte mère , je pense que c'est le reste PMU ça rénitialise la charge d'énergie , il y a une touche spécial on appuie dessus et on redémarre . A voir, sur le site apple dans le support ibook mais sur le g3 blanc , il n'y en a pas . Moi j'ai très souvent ce prob, il démarre pas et bip dans ce cas je démonte la batterie , j'appuie sur la petite pastille sur la batterie et je replace et ça redémarre .Penser une fois par mois mini, à la charger complètement et la vider .


----------



## geoff (31 Mai 2005)

yo !

ma maman n'arrete pas de me téléphoner énervée en me disant "pk tu m'a fait acheter un mac" :'(  ... et moi j'ai l'air d" quoi maintenant !!! perdu ma motoriété familiale !!?

plus sérieusement elle a le même pb !!!
y a t'il qq'un qui connais la vrai raison ?

... parceque le portable n'est plus sous garantie et je sent que si elle va le faire réparer elle va encore se faire avoir vu qu'elle n'y connais rien (syndrôme du garagiste et de la femme "va falloir tout changer ma ptitie dame") en effet la dernière fois elle c'est fait vendre des conneries 

si nous sommes plusieur a avoir le même pb ya peut être qq chose à faire non ?
de plus ce portable dois être utilisé 2 fois/semaine pour lire les mails et 2 bricoles, donc la machine est comme neuve et est trés peu transportée.


----------



## geoff (31 Mai 2005)

--> j'oubliais, afin d'économiser la batterie, je lui ai dis de la retirer et de laisser le portable (trés fixe) branché au secteur. Bonne chose ? ca à qq chose à voir ?


----------



## da capo (31 Mai 2005)

geoff a dit:
			
		

> --> j'oubliais, afin d'économiser la batterie, je lui ai dis de la retirer et de laisser le portable (trés fixe) branché au secteur. Bonne chose ? ca à qq chose à voir ?


J'ai eu le cas chez des proches (à deux reprises). La machine est repartie très facilement en agissant ainsi :

- maintien de la touche d'allumage durant plusieurs secondes (>5)
- on ferme le capot
- on rouvre le capot
- on appuie sur la touche de démarrage et ça repart.

On dirait qu'il y a un "truc" dans la veille qui dérappe à l'occasion.


----------



## Kopain (10 Juin 2005)

Moi aussi mon ibook ne veut plus démarrer depuis ce matin!

Par contre, j'ai les deux premières étapes de démarrage (la 1ère plus longue que d'habitude et ça bloque à la deuxième quand le truc bleu est arrivé au bout!)
J'ai essayé toutes vos astuces et ça marche pas!

J'ai un ibook G3 avec Tiger et il machait très bien jusqu'à maintenant!

Ah oui, et j'ai une batterie de G4 presque neuve (quelques mois!)


----------



## Adrienhb (10 Juin 2005)

Décidément ces macs sont maudits!!! 
Après les problèmes de charnière, des problèmes de démarrage... pffff... 

Bon courage les gars!

A.


----------



## Kopain (10 Juin 2005)

Alors, j'ai essayé: reset de la pram, reset de la nvram, démarrage avec le cd de tiger puis utilitaire de disque, et rien ne marche 

Je pense que je suis bon pour un démontage de l'ibook et un reset de la carte mère


----------

